# Any teal yet?



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone seeing any teal around yet? We set up our blind in the thumb over the weekend and didn't see any. Plenty of geese and mallards around though.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

any idea if and when teal dates will be announced??


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Sept 1-7
2015-2016 regs are now available at the DNR web site.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

counted 23 loafing in the honey hole this past weekend. Is it Sept yet???


----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

Started seeing family groups last week. One pond had over three doz. bwt. Wife spent last weekend tubing the Rifle and seen a few doz. bwt and one hen woody. Love the fact she can Identify different ducks. Almost makes up for her irrational fear of the dark wen I take her with me.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I watch the whitefish point bird observatory water bird blog. It is just getting started on aug 15 for the season and the last couple mornings were foggy for viewing.....but the little data they have recorded show no teal yet. When they come down there will be alot on their blog. They update daily.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

A couple weeks ago I watched two dozen land into a pond off the side of the road on the west side of Michigan.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Saw one green wing while out scouting in the bay this past weekend. Still confident it will be a good spot come the 1st


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

I know a spot where there are quite a few, however its a small public spot and will have way to many hunters on it.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Toured Saginaw Bay, East Side Islands area and never saw a one

Noted a couple of blinds being built so there are at least a few hopefuls


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

We'll usually get a few on inland lakes here in Oakland County, but I haven't seen any yet. I'm headed up north this weekend for a wedding, but I'm planning on bringing my binos and will try to get out to some spots to scope things out. Will report any thing notable.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like the teal appeared yesterday at whitefish point. 72 blue wings and 10 green wings counted after only seeing 4 the day before.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd bet this cold wind would shove some more down!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

gr8lakefisher said:


> I'd bet this cold wind would shove some more down!


It's cooler but there's a south wind, we need those arctic blasts right around the 1st. Last year it was so darn hot.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

The spot I thought about teal hunting is covered in wood duck broods right now. Might have to rethink things about that spot.


----------



## deezel (Jun 3, 2010)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Anyone seeing any teal around yet? We set up our blind in the thumb over the weekend and didn't see any. Plenty of geese and mallards around though.
> View attachment 187670





duckhtr213890 said:


> Anyone seeing any teal around yet? We set up our blind in the thumb over the weekend and didn't see any. Plenty of geese and mallards around though.
> View attachment 187670


duckhtr213890, you along the east side of the thumb.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

deezel said:


> duckhtr213890, you along the east side of the thumb.


Yes sir!


----------



## deezel (Jun 3, 2010)

I can spot that view from a mile away!  Us too, south of Harbor Beach. Can't wait to be sitting along the shore out there improving my tan on Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

None at all in the spots I was seeing them a year ago. Checking another spot next Tuesday, which will be the last day I can scout before 9/1.


----------



## MisterTwister (Jan 25, 2005)

Saw a few teal at Houghton Lake tonight while driving around.


----------

